# advice on good quality rimfires.



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

i just bought a savage 64 semi suto .22LR. what range can i use this at while being accurate, my targets are chipmunks, grey squirrels, and *****. i have a break barrel 1000 fps and i can easily take out squirrels at 45 yards. i just wanted to know if the 64 is going to be consistently accurate at longer ranges than my break barrel. i am also planning on getting a savage 93r .17 hmr bolt action. im still waiting on my 64. the paper work was delayed.


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

It really all comes down to the type of ammunition you use with the gun. If it is crap rounds, expect more flyers then tight groups.

Spend some time either online or at the range with a few different types of ammo to see which ones works best for that gun.

As far as accuracy, well that depends on your skills, I have an old semi Mossberg that I dialed in at 60 yards and picked off a head shot at 112 yards on a Grey Squirrel.

Good luck


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

The best way to tell how accurate it is is shooting targets.


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

yeah i hear you, earlier today i put a leapers 4x32 mil dot scope on my winchester 1000x break barel and i can 50 meter nra regulation .22 spinning targets with a .6 inch grouping. my friend uses those rat loads with his .22. what is a good range for those rounds to still be powerful enough for a clean kill?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

A clean kill with .22 ratshot is a *maximum* of 15-20 feet, and that's stretching it......


----------

